# If you were a superhero...



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

what would you wear?  And why?

Not the question you were expecting, was it?

See, I've been thinking about this recently, having watched Unbreakable, Heroes & some other stuff on Sci-Fi and cable.

I mean, I know that whatever powers you'd have would influence your attire, but that aside, would you go 4-color (capes, tights, & masks) or practical (helmet, kevlar vest) or some kind of cultural attire (kilts, biker leathers, new wave/punk)?

Personally, I'd probably go practical.  I'd wear mirrorshades, an oversized Russell Athletic hoodie with a kevlar vest underneath it, some modern combat boots (high-traction, dry & comfy), and a good pair of jeans.  Yes, I'd have some form of utility belt- Batman got that right, at least.  And, depending on my powers, some kind of weaponry would be in order- a staff or a nightstick, knives, flash grenades...possibly a high powered laser bought out of PopSci magazine, maybe a gun (but I doubt it).


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 29, 2007)

Didja ever play 1e Villians and Vigilantes?   

Such questions pop up quite a bit there, because it is you (the player) who is suddenly hit by a gamma-charged meteorite and transformed into _____. [Insert superhero title here.]

I think it depends entirely on what kinda hero you are! Probably my favorite V&V character was a named "Mistic", and he looked a kinda like the Flaming Torch, but he was surrounded by grey mist instead of flames. The outfit really doesn't matter in this case.

And what if you are a high tech wonder, running around in a high tech suit like Iron Man?   

Okay, okay ... sorry to quibble. Just thought I would raise some other points is all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

I love playing superheroic characters- I've been playing Champions/HERO since it came out- and, like I said, it would partially depend on your powers.

If you were like Marvel's "The Angel," you'd have these 2 huge wings you'd have to be able to deploy rapidly...

And you'd think that Bruce Banner would dress in a lot of loose-cut spandex to save wear & tear (and embarrassment) when he becomes the Hulk.

The High-Tech wunderkinds have all kinds of solutions.  I always envied Tony Stark's briefcase, for instance...although I'm pretty sure he'd have needed to make it out of a tesseract and have some kind of anti-gravity field on the thing.

But I was thinking more of the guys & gals who don't have any major visible changes, despite acquiring the "gift of the gods," as it were.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> what would you wear?  And why?



T-shirt, maybe tank top; shorts, maybe jeans; slippers (to you mainlanders, it's flip-flop). I live in Hawaii.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 29, 2007)

It would have to let me move and be flexible, i.e. not restrictive. At the same time I'd want something like nightcrawler's powers, or spiderman's. You can see my line of thinking....I want the agile wall crawling, jumping style powers with maybe TP but something else too. Until I know what that is my final word on the costume is on hold.


Kudos for those of you going practically. It makes sense and is still pretty cool!


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> It would have to let me move and be flexible, i.e. not restrictive. At the same time I'd want something like nightcrawler's powers, or spiderman's. You can see my line of thinking....I want the agile wall crawling, jumping style powers with maybe TP but something else too. Until I know what that is my final word on the costume is on hold.
> 
> 
> Kudos for those of you going practically. It makes sense and is still pretty cool!



True, but the reason for a costume is to distinguish your heroic persona in an emergency, so that you can wear normal clothings when you're not needed and trying to have a normal low-key life.

Unless you have one of those celebrity genes in you, the kind that crave public attention, like Britney Spears.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd wear whatever made me look the hottest. How about you tell me my powers and I'll tell yuo what my costume is?


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And you'd think that Bruce Banner would dress in a lot of loose-cut spandex to save wear & tear (and embarrassment) when he becomes the Hulk.




Apparently, in the Marvel universe, purple pants have a LOT of give to 'em.



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I always envied Tony Stark's briefcase, for instance...although I'm pretty sure he'd have needed to make it out of a tesseract and have some kind of anti-gravity field on the thing.




I remember reading in the Official Encyclopedia of the Marvel Universe that the briefcase did, indeed, have an antigrav generator in it, for that reason.  (The rest they handwaved away as most of the armor being a lot more flexible than it looks. )


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'd wear whatever made me look the hottest. How about you tell me my powers and I'll tell yuo what my costume is?




Mind control: only works on males, and only when you're in proximity to a vertical metal pole.  What sort of costume does that yield?


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Unless you have one of those celebrity genes in you, the kind that crave public attention, like Britney Spears.




And now we all know that her superhero costume has no undies.


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2007)

my megamania comicbook character has:

Ballcap with imprint of female lips (black) [worn backwards)
Face mask (black)
Leather Jacket (black)
kevlar shock absorbant vest (red)
blue jeans (old and frayed)
Body suit (black)
gloves (black)
sneakers (black)


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> And now we all know that her superhero costume has no undies.





NEW AVENGERS first storyline.   Spider-man doesn't wear undies due to chaffing.  Spider-woman is NOT impressed.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Flannel shirt, bib overalls and a straw hat! I would be --- 

*APPLEKNOCKER MAN!*

Not that I expect anyone here to get that joke.... (If you do, please send me an email as we HAVE to talk.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

For the record- I'd go with boxer-briefs.

Appleknocker?  Isn't that some kind of slang for farmer or hick?

You planning on tellin' yarns & tall tales to lull your opponents into a stupor so you and your bloodhound (Buck) can corner them and fill their backsides full of buckshot?


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Actually Appleknocker is a festival in Illinois. As far as the costume based on my superpowers... I guess I dont really need a costume, just a small pouch of holding to hold all the money and jewelery Id recieve as a result of my super powers. I could even get a giant Immovable rod to be my pole so I can travel from place to place getting rich.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually Appleknocker is a festival in Illinois. As far as the costume based on my superpowers... I guess I dont really need a costume, just a small pouch of holding to hold all the money and jewelery Id recieve as a result of my super powers. I could even get a giant Immovable rod to be my pole so I can travel from place to place getting rich.



Holy Sheep dip!!!! - you are about as close as anyone is likely to get....

For the record, an Appleknocker isn't a festival, it is an occupation, a person that holds that occupation and the implement with which do said occupation...

Appleknocker n - 1.  a long stick between 10 and 20 feet in length with a metal cup with a serrated edge on the end.  This stick is raised upward into an apple tree knocking the apple off of the tree into the cup, it is then safely retreived.  2. A person that utilizaes an appleknocker.  3. The profession of knocking apples from orchard trees.   4 - MY HIGH SCHOOL MASCOT!!!! and number 1 on ESPN's most unique school mascots for three years running between 1989 - 1992 (I think they gave us a 'Name of Fame' honor and then kept us out of the contest ever since.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

Dude...a 20' pole with a serrated edge?

Become *Appleknocker Moyel* and strike fear into your enemies!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Didn't want to go there, but there was a reason that Pole Arm was my favorite D&D weapon growing up.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure about the outfit without knowing powers.

But the costume would have to include those wicked jackboots with the external steel toe sprouting a pair of serrated curved knives I saw on some movie years ago.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Dude...a 20' pole with a serrated edge?
> 
> Become *Appleknocker Moyel* and strike fear into your enemies!




And congregation.

The moyel is suppossed to hit the branch, not the fruit!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

True, true...

I never said he should go for the "fruit"- I'm thinking the prospect of being circumsized at 20', without anesthesia, and in combat?  _THAT_ is a threat!

All that said, howabout the Drunken Appleknocker Moyel?


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

He's an appleknocker, of course he's going for the fruit!


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, I haven't designed my costume yet.  I'm not sure what most of it would be like, but its damn well gonna have a codpiece.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oh, I haven't designed my costume yet.  I'm not sure what most of it would be like, but its damn well gonna have a codpiece.




Better hope its a flexible codpiece or its gonna hurt if I use my super powers.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Better hope its a flexible codpiece or its gonna hurt if I use my super powers.




I am clearly between an appleknocker and a hard place.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> I am clearly between an appleknocker and a hard place.




No, no, _MY_ 20' pole is not for pain, its for me to make money on. Havent you been paying attention. Personally, I think I got screwed on the powers, I cant help anyone. All I can do is make myself rich (well, thats not too bad).


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, no, _MY_ 20' pole is not for pain, its for me to make money on. Havent you been paying attention. Personally, I think I got screwed on the powers, I cant help anyone. All I can do is make myself rich (well, thats not too bad).




Yes, but I need to wear the codpiece for Appleknocker Moyel, and I can't wear it for you...I'm screwed either way!


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, but I need to wear the codpiece for Appleknocker Moyel, and I can't wear it for you...I'm screwed either way!




OK, I get it now. Yeah, you really are in a delimma. I guess the only way out is for you turn gay so my powers cant affect you thereby allowing you to wear the codpiece of your choice.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OK, I get it now. Yeah, you really are in a delimma. I guess the only way out is for you turn gay so my powers cant affect you thereby allowing you to wear the codpiece of your choice.




 

There's gotta be another option.

Pleasepleaseplease let there be another option.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'd wear whatever made me look the hottest. How about you tell me my powers and I'll tell yuo what my costume is?



Your Power: the ability to mesmerize your opponent with your nudity.


What costume would you wear?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

Beware the power of...the HypnoStripper!

(Unless you are really, really, large...in which case, Beware the power of... the Strippopotamus!)


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

WHy do all my suggested powers revolve around me being naked? I'm not large Danny but I'm not exactly small either. Im 6'3" and about 155.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> WHy do all my suggested powers revolve around me being naked? I'm not large Danny but I'm not exactly small either. Im 6'3" and about 155.



I'll get my pitons, - I'd climb that mountain...  (In joke from the Halfling Muskaeteers game at GenCon 06)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

6'3" 155#? You're practically a twig!

Dress like a brass pole!


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> And now we all know that her superhero costume has no undies.



And yet I find that ... intriguing.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I'll get my pitons, - I'd climb that mountain...  (In joke from the Halfling Muskaeteers game at GenCon 06)



And yet I find that ... intriguing.


----------



## papastebu (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> The High-Tech wunderkinds have all kinds of solutions.



>tangent<
Have any of you ever read Orson Scott Card's _Ultimate Iron Man_? How it all got started in that run-down was so cool. It made his whole body into nerve-tissue: billions of brain cells.
<end tangent>
Anyway, I would probably wear anything but spandex, or like that. Probably clothes, just clothes. If they started getting torn up in fights, I might invest in some extremely low-cost t-shirts and jeans, and some well-padded hiking boots. If secrecy became an issue, then I would get some sort of disguise, to where others would have no idea who I was. Something that concealed form as well as face, and I wouldn't speak unless necessary.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

Iron Man is one of my all-time favorite superheroes, so yeah, I read the OSC treatment of Iron Man.  I was...underwhelmed- probably because it really didn't get released on a schedule that allowed me to get immersed in the storyline.

But DANG if he didn't look cool as always!


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> 6'3" 155#? You're practically a twig!
> 
> Dress like a brass pole!




A Twig, hardly.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I'll get my pitons, - I'd climb that mountain...  (In joke from the Halfling Muskaeteers game at GenCon 06)




Pitons!?!?!   OUCH!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

A twig yeah!

Look, I'm a fireplug- 5'7", 245lbs at last weigh-in...but I have several buddies over 6' tall.

Only two are under 200lbs, both are martial artists.  One is in the 180's (he's 6'1"), the other is a bit of a twig.  When we play basketball, he's called "The Praying Mantis."

(I had a roomate in college who was 5'11", 130.  I could see his heartbeat from across a 15' room if he was shirtless...)


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> A twig yeah!
> 
> Look, I'm a fireplug- 5'7", 245lbs at last weigh-in...but I have several buddies over 6' tall.
> 
> ...




Im certianly no twig, I have curves.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 30, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Your Power: the ability to mesmerize your opponent with your nudity.





I was going to guess her power is ripping off the clothes of straight men by glance alone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, the error is mine- I had not known your gender.  You're probably height/wt proportionate, then.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Ah, the error is mine- I had not known your gender.  You're probably height/wt proportionate, then.




I'm sorry, I thought it was clear.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, I was just noticing your location- are you military or are you a civilian worker or dependent?

I ask because I'm an Army Brat.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to like capes until I saw The Incredibles. I am thinking high heel knee high black leather boots that lace all the way up. I love boots. I will have to think about the rest. The boots are the important part anyway.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> what would you wear?  And why?




The Universe. Because I'd be cooler than my clothing.   

joe b.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just noticing your location- are you military or are you a civilian worker or dependent?
> 
> I ask because I'm an Army Brat.




Im active duty


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 30, 2007)

Then I applaud your decision to serve your country...

Hey...any way you can score some unexpurgated Project: Blue Book stuff?  Y'know, the stuff that proves the existence of aliens at Area 55 (because Area 51 is just a decoy).


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 30, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to like capes until I saw The Incredibles. I am thinking high heel knee high black leather boots that lace all the way up. I love boots. I will have to think about the rest. The boots are the important part anyway.




True enough. I think maybe 4 inch heels but I want boots that go to mid thigh, just a few inches past the knee. Or perhaps short, spiked ankle boots with fishnets (Like the old Black Canary used to wear). I always found her look rather sexy.


Sorry about the double post, I dont know how to quote multiple posts into one yet)


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Then I applaud your decision to serve your country...
> 
> Hey...any way you can score some unexpurgated Project: Blue Book stuff?  Y'know, the stuff that proves the existence of aliens at Area 55 (because Area 51 is just a decoy).




Ive been in 12 years now and Ive never seen area 51 or area 55.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Then I applaud your decision to serve your country...
> 
> Hey...any way you can score some unexpurgated Project: Blue Book stuff?  Y'know, the stuff that proves the existence of aliens at Area 55 (because Area 51 is just a decoy).




I thought they kept all that stuff at Hangar 13, Wright-Patterson AFB.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 30, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> I thought they kept all that stuff at Hangar 13, Wright-Patterson AFB.





I thought they were all hidden about several stories below the "lowest known" basement at Cheyenne Mountain (or under Denver International).


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> I thought they kept all that stuff at Hangar 13, Wright-Patterson AFB.



HEY! You aren't supposed to talk about that!!!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True enough. I think maybe 4 inch heels but I want boots that go to mid thigh, just a few inches past the knee. Or perhaps short, spiked ankle boots with fishnets (Like the old Black Canary used to wear). I always found her look rather sexy.




Oh definitely fishnets! My costume wouldn't be complete without them!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

I'd wear an electric blue jumpsuit (with a white E in the center of the torso shaped out of electricity), electric blue shades, white boots white belt and a codpiece.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2007)

> I'd wear an electric blue jumpsuit (with a white E in the center of the torso shaped out of electricity), electric blue shades, white boots white belt and a codpiece.




And your powers would be?


----------



## billd91 (May 1, 2007)

Whatever I wear, I'll break superhero tradition and wear my underwear INSIDE my tights, thank you.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 1, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd wear an electric blue jumpsuit (with a white E in the center of the torso shaped out of electricity), electric blue shades, white boots white belt and a codpiece.





And your name shall be......ABBAman!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 1, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh definitely fishnets! My costume wouldn't be complete without them!




We could team up!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2007)

When I was a younger geek, I ran a PC called "Atomic Punk" (after the VH song).  Basically a "brick" who hadn't outgrown his streetwise origins.  Costume: Jeans, Doc Martens, "wifebeater" undershirt, shades, and a "mullethawk"- carried a Colt Desert Eagle to "emphasize the seriousness of the situation" and to avoid using his powers.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Ferret (May 1, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im certianly no twig, I have curves.




Hurrah for curves! Although you do sound thin by my standards....  

As for my costume? Still not sure. I am favouring spandex...which sounds worrying. But I'd employ lots of blue....lots. Still not sure on details though =/


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Whatever I wear, I'll break superhero tradition and wear my underwear INSIDE my tights, thank you.



ROFL


----------



## Heckler (May 1, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> HEY! You aren't supposed to talk about that!!!




They only made two movies about it.  It's not like its a big secret.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And your name shall be......ABBAman!



Nope, Electrode. See the other superhero thread.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 2, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And your powers would be?



To vibrate the codpiece?


----------



## Ranger REG (May 2, 2007)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Whatever I wear, I'll break superhero tradition and wear my underwear INSIDE my tights, thank you.



Check out the dude in the green pantyhose ... wearing a thong!   

You might as well ditch the tights also.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to like capes until I saw The Incredibles. I am thinking high heel knee high black leather boots that lace all the way up. I love boots. I will have to think about the rest. The boots are the important part anyway.




My dear you are going to have one dickens of a time chasing down a bad guy in those boots.  :\


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And your powers would be?




We have to list our powers?


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Check out the dude in the green pantyhose ... wearing a thong!
> 
> You might as well ditch the tights also.




Better have the micro-environment power, elsewise monsier le codpiece is going to freeze his [ahem!] off. Not so superpowered if he's a worrying about that....


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

I must admit, though, that my favorite superhero/villian colors were always the purple/green combo suit.

But now that I think about it, my heroes very rarely wore both colors together. Hmm. Well then, I'd have to go with purple. Dark, velvet purple. The sort of things you'd find of the capes of medieval kings and the color of the velvet curtains covering the drawing rooms of the depressed 19th c. romantic poets. That kinda purple.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Yeesh ... I am looking and looking, and I cannot find the write-up I did some time back of my favorite V&V character Mistic, nor of my favorite Marvel character Mycanid. Bummer....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid, I was being a smartypantzen for reading his "electrical" costume description and "still not getting it."


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And your name shall be......ABBAman!



Fernando!

(Gawd, I hope he's not a full-drag dancing queen.)


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My dear you are going to have one dickens of a time chasing down a bad guy in those boots.  :\



But it would look good seeing a girl run with them heels in _Baywatch_-style slo-mo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Fernando!
> 
> (Gawd, I hope he's not a full-drag dancing queen.)



Nope.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope.



You're not Fernando or not a dancing queen?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You're not Fernando or not a dancing queen?



I'm not either.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not either.



Sad you're not Fernando.

Glad you're not a disco dancing queen.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Glad you're not a disco dancing queen.




Coming from someone who lived on the edge of the Tenderloin district in San Francisco for 18 months only one block away from "Mother Lode" I can also say that I am quite glad.  :\


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pitons!?!?!   OUCH!



I'd be gentle...unless of course, you don't WANT me to be gentle... 

Yodoolaaheeeehooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Yodoolaaheeeehooooooo!!!!!




  

I am assuming this was your halfling yodel?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 3, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I'd be gentle...unless of course, you don't WANT me to be gentle...
> 
> Yodoolaaheeeehooooooo!!!!!




Well, to be honest, it depends on my mood.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Ya know ... I just noticed Goldmoon lives in Cali too. Fairfield ain't ALL that far away.  :\ 

I better watch my mouth in here!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know ... I just noticed Goldmoon lives in Cali too. Fairfield ain't ALL that far away.  :\
> 
> I better watch my mouth in here!




Hmmmmm, have sword, will travel?


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, have sword, will travel?




I am sure that you are a perfect lady beneath all that sword wielding exterior.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, have sword, will travel?



I'll mail him my duplicate Connor MacLeod sword.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll mail him my duplicate Connor MacLeod sword.




Why use a sword when you have mind control spores, eh?   

'Sides, no need I think. All military personnel I have ever met were actually very kind people. I have a friend who has been stationed in Afghanistan for almost 18 months now and he is a gentleman on two legs.

I'm sure Goldmoon is just as kind!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm sure Goldmoon is just as kind!



I think she is concealing something.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think she is concealing something.




Oh Lord Fru ...    ... are you deliberately trying to set me up here to utter a humongous faux pass?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh Lord Fru ...    ... are you deliberately trying to set me up here to utter a humongous faux pass?



Best Christopher Judge voice:

I am unsure, she is concealing it.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Make love not war.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Well my good sir ... I leave THAT realm to you. 

I'm going back to my alchemical experiments.

Phooey!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Oh yes - hello Aeson.  Nice to see you in here again.

Hope today was better than yesterday?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Make love not war.



  Um, I'll pass on that offer thanks.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes - hello Aeson.  Nice to see you in here again.
> 
> Hope today was better than yesterday?



Today was worse.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, I'll pass on that offer thanks.



That's good. You're too hair for me anyway.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Today was worse.




Bummer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's good. You're too hair for me anyway.



Haven't we been over this before?   

I thought I already told you that my late grandfather was hairier than me.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Hair today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bummer.



I'm drowning it in pizza and cheese bread from Papa John's


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hair today, gone tomorrow.



Reminds me of one of the episodes from the Tales From The Darkside Movie, the aliens that invade through a hair restoration company.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm drowning it in pizza and cheese bread from Papa John's




Oooooo ... sounds like a nice consolation to me!


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Haven't we been over this before?
> 
> I thought I already told you that my late grandfather was hairier than me.



Doesn't matter. Unless you shave your body, you are too hair.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter. Unless you shave your body, you are too hair.



Obviously you've never seen me. The only prominent hair on my body is a patch that is between my nipples. Thats too hairy?!


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

I need to bleach my mind's eye.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to bleach my mind's eye.



_*snickers*_

Mission accomplished.


----------



## sedarfaery (May 4, 2007)

I'd wear a jet black leotard and a small black mask just around the eyes.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Yodoolaaheeeehooooooo!!!!!




Dagnabbit Thunderfoot ....

I have had the yodelling line from the old Disney Song "It's a Small World After All" going through my head ever since your post!   

Yo-dee-dee-yodoll-lo-do-lo-dee-hee,

Yo-dee-dee-yodoll-lo-do-lo-dee-hee,

Yo-dee-dee-yodoll-yo-do-lo-dee-hee,

Yo-do-lo-lee-hee-yo-do-lee-hee....

[plays on endless loop mode.....]


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll mail him my duplicate Connor MacLeod sword.




Duplicate? Bah, Ill kill him with the real thing. I have one of the props used in the second movie (yes the crappy one).


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Wonders what he did to deserve to be sliced and diced ....

ummm ....   

Never mind.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wonders what he did to deserve to be sliced and diced ....
> 
> ummm ....
> 
> Never mind.




Im just kidding Mycanid. I harbor no ill real will towards you.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Hmm ... good thing too.    Especially as you actually AREN'T too far away.

"No ... that's correct P-R5 ... you coordinates are correct. Target? Mushroom Lane. FIRE!   "


----------



## Quasqueton (May 4, 2007)

Show your costume:

Hero Machine
http://www.ugo.com/channels/comics/heroMachine2/heromachine2.asp

Quasqueton


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Show your costume:
> 
> Hero Machine
> http://www.ugo.com/channels/comics/heroMachine2/heromachine2.asp
> ...




Which one are you, Ace or Gary?


----------



## Quasqueton (May 4, 2007)

Show us *your* design, Pat.   

Quasqueton


----------



## Quasqueton (May 7, 2007)

Damn. Who'd of thought that posting a link to exactly what the thread was about would kill the thread. Sorry.

Quasqueton


----------

